# "Birthday Bling" Nails



## AmourAnnette (Jun 16, 2011)

Let me know what you think!​  ​ ​  ​ Enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 16, 2011)

I like your nails shorter. The look is fantastic.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 16, 2011)

I love your nails!  I wish mine were that long! 

My birthday is coming up, so I might have to get blinged out!  Great inspiration!


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jun 16, 2011)

This looks amazing! Great job!


----------



## kayjay (Jun 16, 2011)

so pretty...i love the bling!!!


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 16, 2011)

sooo cute, i want to try this when i get a gold polish.


----------



## MakeupCritic (Jun 17, 2011)

I like your nails. Look really nice


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you, everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's a larger pic (forgot to post it earlier)



​


----------



## Diava (Jun 17, 2011)

wowwee!!!!! That is one stunning mani!!!!!!!


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you, Diava ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupCritic (Jun 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Diava* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wowwee!!!!! That is one stunning mani!!!!!!!



I agree, look really pretty


----------

